# -nahbs- -2012-



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm planning to head in tomorrow and possibly Saturday as well.
I am very excited to go---my first time attending. Nice that it is happening (quasi) locally and nice to be a (quasi) local once again.

Anyone else stopping by?

Expect pics here by this time tomorrow night. Post 'em if you've got 'em!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Say hi to Todd at Black Cat for me.
Mine should be done at the end of the month.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm riding up there with Chris Chance. I have an assignment from Privateer Magazine for a story.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Expect pics here by this time tomorrow night.


Looking forward to seeing some! Not heading out this year. Austin was a blast and I'm hoping NAHBS 2013 will be somewhere on the east coast (like somewhere warm!).

Oh, and pretty cool it coincides with the Sacramento Beer Week. :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm riding up there with Chris Chance. I have an assignment from Privateer Magazine for a story.


I very much look forward to meeting you both! I should have brought the Chris Chance Criterium for a photo op.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Paul Sadoff article in the SacBee:

Santa Cruz bike builder describes his craft in advance of big Sacramento show - Outbound - The Sacramento Bee


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Pereira Cycles*

Probably should've posted this picture here instead of the small builders thread but got pictures? We'd love to see them.

Tony Pereira has posted this on his Instagram feed.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Pic of the Groovy Cycleworks booth stolen from FaceBook. Rody always has cool stuff.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

vw buses and dinosaurs!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Also stolen from FB. How does Tom look the same?!!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Also stolen from FB. How does Tom look the same?!!


That's just friggin weird. Doesn't he ever age?

I heard rumors Disney bought the rights to TR and now sends out an animatronics in his stead. Here are a few others they acquired license and rights for reproduction:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Also stolen from FB. How does Tom look the same?!!


It's never fun learning one of your heroes wears crocs.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Speaking of Ritchey @ NAHBS, go here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

misterdangerpants said:


> Speaking of Ritchey @ NAHBS, go here.


Steve Potts! I hope somebody post pics of his booth soon.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

These bad boys should be on display as I type... :thumbsup:

(Photo credit goes to halaburt. Thanks!)


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be heading up Saturday. I've no money, but very excited to see all the awesome bikes and meet some fellow bike junkies.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

tburger said:


> These bad boys should be on display as I type... :thumbsup:
> 
> (Photo credit goes to halaburt. Thanks!)


That BQ bike is amazing!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

tburger said:


> These bad boys should be on display as I type... :thumbsup:
> 
> (Photo credit goes to halaburt. Thanks!)


That is a great shot of state of the art 25 years apart by the same builder, lots of details have changed for sure but the bottom line is essentially the same. Even looks like they are set up for one rider.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Twas fun!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pereira Cycles


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pereira Pt II, and some Black Cat


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Retrotec


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hunter


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Potts, Part 1


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Potts, Part II


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ritchey


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock Lobster, Part 1


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock Lobster II


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Igleheart and Funk


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool pics Nate :thumbsup: keep them coming!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Soulcraft, a little Sachs, and Groovy (I picked up a clear coated steel Luv Handle--stoked to try it out)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Some more Groovy and the first of Dekerf (his **** was hot)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dekerf


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dekerf III


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Frances


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

"There's still a few fish inside..." but I need to grab a beer. More in a bit!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Back in the saddle, with a nice pale ale.

Brodie's full sus history mobile, the Whippett. More info here:
Who is Paul Brodie, and what does he do in his shop? | Retrobike
Paul Brodie - Building the Whippet Part II | Retrobike
Paul Brodie - Building the Whippet Part III - Brake Lever | Retrobike


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Part II of the Whippett


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Black Sheep


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Black Sheep Part II


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Independent Fabrication


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Indy Fab 2


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

If 3


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A few last misc shots....

Loved the color scheme on the Desalvo.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Misc 2

Winter's rides were great. As were Peacock's....not quite sure I was on board with the chainsaw massacre. Edit: Evil Dead --- Peacock Groove Evil Dead 2 NAHBS Preview « Urban Velo


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess that is all for tonight. I've got more, but this is a good taste of what the show was like. I wish I had got more shots of King/Paul/King and other parts makers' stuff. Fuso, Cherubim, and Wheel Fanatyk had neat stuff too.

Never ended up seeing CK or Chris Chance, but I was glad to meet Rody, Chris Dekerf and Chris Igleheart, and Steve Potts as well as some of the more illustrious members of this board. And I also got the chance to reconnect with a mess of friends from Japan I hadn't seen in years. All in all, lots of fun. I am headed back southerly tomorrow, but I hope those of you who stop in over the weekend add to the photo show!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I noticed that Paul Brodie is chatting with Zapata Espinoza, former editor of Mountain Bike Action back in the day. Thank you for posting these awesome pics! lots of retro in there too!


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I guess that is all for tonight. I've got more, but this is a good taste of what the show was like. I wish I had got more shots of King/Paul/King and other parts makers' stuff. Fuso, Cherubim, and Wheel Fanatyk had neat stuff too.
> 
> Never ended up seeing CK or Chris Chance, but I was glad to meet Rody, Chris Dekerf and Chris Igleheart, and Steve Potts as well as some of the more illustrious members of this board. And I also got the chance to reconnect with a mess of friends from Japan I hadn't seen in years. All in all, lots of fun. I am headed back southerly tomorrow, but I hope those of you who stop in over the weekend add to the photo show!


Very nicely done! Thank you!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

great stuff nate, thanks for posting. phenomenal bikes, WOW


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Nate- I read that the Brodie Whippet was/is for sale, do you have any idea how much he was asking for it? That is completely mind blowing!!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That's an impressive bit of picture taking/loading, thanks for doing that!

Now, yes, the Brodie Whippet, I'm losing my sh#t here, that is so off the charts awesome I can barely stand it. 

Dammit, just what I need, another kick ass replica....


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Now, yes, the Brodie Whippet, I'm losing my sh#t here, that is so off the charts awesome I can barely stand it.
> 
> Dammit, just what I need, another kick ass replica....


I agree- coolest thing I've seen in a long time.

BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » NAHBS Spotlight: A closer look at Paul Brodie's 1888 Whippet Replica

and

Paul Brodie and The Whippet #1


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pix so far. Thanks for sharing.

I just heard this is in my neighborhood next year. Can't wait to go!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Great stuff. And is it me, or are there more bikes present that are actually designed to be ridden instead of being a freakshow like the trend was last couple of years?

Anyhow; dig it! Chris DeKerf's work is nice and refreshing. So pleased that he kept the tourch flaming instead of stopping a few years back as he wanted to do.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Chris Dekerf and Paul Brodie are something else. Spectacular.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not taking away from Nate's excellent photography skills but check out these professional photos from the show. https://www.facebook.com/bicycletimes


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

GoB-Not at all (I mean, these are all with a little point and shoot) ...please post more links and pics! I hope people who make it through today and tomorrow can add some the thread. I woke up thinking about heading back to Sac, but I really need to get more work in this weekend than another day of bike ogling would allow.

*I have to admit that though I spent about 30 minutes geeking out on the Whippet....I didn't ask about the price. AMAZING bike, and really cool to see it in person.

*Dekerf: seriously. All his stuff was really really cool. The $$ paint on the 29er is silly, but the construction and details were phenomenal. Loved the ti road bike as well. He had another road displayed but it looked a bit more "modern" as in "generic" in terms of build (carbon fork, etc). The segmented is where it is at!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Not taking away from Nate's excellent photography skills but check out these professional photos from the show. https://www.facebook.com/bicycletimes


Too bad they didn't take the time to add the builders' names to the pictures.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> please post more links and pics!


Okay:

NAHBS 2012 Flickr 1

NAHBS 2012 Flickr 2

NAHBS 2012 Flickr 3

Enjoy!

Edit: Oops, forgot this link to Clockwork's Flickr set with a whopping 622 photos!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So much pretty awesomeness.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Is anyone going to be there on Sunday? I've got a big day ahead of me with a lot of driving, but I'm fired up to see some awesome bikes!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Always mind bending....*

Too much to take in all in one day. It looks like the year of custom racks, threaded steerers and wild paint. IF really went all out on the paint this year and I love the new graphics. Speaking of graphics...that black Desalvo is sweet.

And I spy...What's the deal on that disc? Has the UCI lift on the ban helped create some new and improved cable discs?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

jeff said:


> And I spy...What's the deal on that disc? Has the UCI lift on the ban helped create some new and improved cable discs?


Yep, discs are legal as of last year. Expect hydraulic road levers in the not too distant future.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice to see Moots win the CX category with rim brakes.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Lugs look so nice.  I'm glad this show exists to give builders a place to show their talent. Great stuff!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Drool. Whose bike has the spade? Nice! Can't ever get tired of Mr. Potts bq bike. That ti one with the cutouts and carbon....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That'd be the Dekerf


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

The Ace?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Figures.  Rody's bikes look great too. He and IF went nuts on paint. Yay!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

excuse the crap phone photos, but I really liked this bike by Gallus. This guy drove to Sacramento from Fort Worth to show his three bikes.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I found this little retro stash in the Easton booth....I asked if I could buy them, but I think they thought I was joking... oh well.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

It was cool seeing some King cages getting formed by hand by the master himself.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

The lovely Potts that won best titanium bike of the show


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

unfortunately the beer was only for show...


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

There were a fair number of beautiful Retrotecs. I particularly liked this one.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

beautiful Pereira fillets:


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Ghisallo wood rims... and even for mountain bikes!!
If you haven't seen the 3 part youtube video of how these are made you should check them out.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

So much nice stuff it's breathtaking! Thanks Nate and everybody else for the pics.

That fork on the ti Potts is beautiful. Is it made of titanium or steel?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Major said:


> So much nice stuff it's breathtaking! Thanks Nate and everybody else for the pics.
> 
> That fork on the ti Potts is beautiful. Is it made of titanium or steel?


All of the Potts type 2's are steel. Well, at least that I'm aware of.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*What a blast!*

dANG. I had a great time. One of the neatest thing about this event is how accessible the builders are. I got to talk to Rody for a long time and he is super awesome!  It's always nice to chat with Steve Potts. I've been in awe of Chris Dekerf so meeting him was a real treat. Finally, there's some small builders that I got to meet: Tony Pereira was a favorite as well as Ira Ryan and Ben Leonard of Trucker Racks. I love Sean Walling of Soulcraft and was happy to hear that he's going to be making some well priced production bikes. Tony and Ira are also collaborating on a production bike with Rapha and it's nice to see these guys doing well for themselves. Everybody out there work their asses off each day and it was a huge pleasure and a great honor to see their work.

Running around with some buddies that I've met from here in 70 degree sunny weather was just about as perfect a day as I could ask for.

Some more pictures tomorrow when I'm not in a hurry....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Rody's crank arms*

Looks pretty good!! He's offering them with some different BCDs depending on whatchoo need em for.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It was great to see Ron Andrews wearing a stylin' Fat City Cycles vintage tee. He said he got to chat a bit with Chris Chance. 

It was also great to see Paul Sadoff's Rock Lobster #2. His booth was great because you can really see the history of his work. Some pictures below.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Ira Ryan and Ben Leonard*

The most awesome thing about the Portland guys is that they're all pretty tight. Ira and Ben got the guys at Chris King to modify a front hub to take a disc brake to make a parking brake for Jeremy French's, owner of Ned Ludd restaurant in northeast Portland, cargo bike. How awesome is that? They paid them back by buying a lot of red headset cups.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Also stolen from FB. How does Tom look the same?!!


Perhaps doing what he loves as a job coupled with lots of riding might help... Certainly ageing gracefully.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

the perfect cap to the day. met up with girlonbike and cursivearmy to walk around and geek out on all things bike, and then we went and enjoyed some of these bad mamajammas


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No contest. Your camera kicked my camera's ass.

Btw, halaburt noted something interesting going on in the Bruce Gordon booth. He got panaracer to remake skinwall 700c cx tires. Coming in April.


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

jeff said:


> All of the Potts type 2's are steel. Well, at least that I'm aware of.


Ok, thanks


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey! That's my Fat Lefty 

Thanks for catching a pic of it Hollister :thumbsup:

Wish I coulda been there, but CA is a long way away.....

Gorgeous pics one and all, thanks folks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*For a great co mod!*

I knew it! I looked at all the bikes and immediately guessed that was yours. Congratulations on getting your bike in the show! They got it professionally photographed so there's some real pictures of it somewhere.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I went there with Chris Chance. Saw just about every frame builder in the VRC pantheon. I was thinking maybe I should have trimmed the beard. People might think I'm an old hippie.

How often do you get you see Joe Breeze, Ross Shafer and Chris Chance talking framebuilding?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I knew it! I looked at all the bikes and immediately guessed that was yours. Congratulations on getting your bike in the show! They got it professionally photographed so there's some real pictures of it somewhere.


Thanks for the pics!!! It was a fun process, can't wait to ride it now :rockon:

CK, awesome pics, and very true, not too many places you'd get all those famous folks together under one roof. 

As for the beard? I dunno, gives you a good authentic old school trail rider look if you ask me


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Did anyone get a picture of the Brodie Whippet? He remade from scratch a 1880's whippet frame. I saw a few parts picts on his facebook but not the whole bike! This is VCR if there ever was one, full suspension and old!

Never mind found it here:


Nahbs 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

rockcrusher said:


> Did anyone get a picture of the Brodie Whippet? He remade from scratch a 1880's whippet frame. I saw a few parts picts on his facebook but not the whole bike! This is VCR if there ever was one, full suspension and old!


I posted a bunch of pics of it waaaaay back on page 2


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I posted a bunch of pics of it waaaaay back on page 2


So you did. I have been surfing through so many NAHBS threads that I missed the middle of this one. That is an epic bike and an epic endeavor. I would love to try that bike! Heck I would even buy one just to ride around, although maybe not at the level of detail and effort that PB put in!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Brodie's Whippet...I thought it would win best in show.*

This is nuts. Everything was handmade down to the hubs and headset cups. It was one of the most popular bikes in the show and had a ton of people around the booth the whole time.

Once I got over the shock of seeing Paul Brodie live in the flesh, I snapped some photos. It was outrageously beautiful.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

More pictures because redundancy is underrated!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> This is nuts. Everything was handmade down to the hubs and headset cups. It was one of the most popular bikes in the show and had a ton of people around the booth the whole time.
> 
> Once I got over the shock of seeing Paul Brodie live in the flesh, I snapped some photos. It was outrageously beautiful.


After seeing this I realize now that it is a hard nose I-drive style suspension. Or at least similar in vein. Love this bike!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Chris Dekerf*

His booth was also beautiful. It was probably the only road bike I looked at carefully. I've been looking at other people's NAHBS pictures and realized I didn't really notice most of the road and track bikes. Ooops.

Anyhow, I think he builds subtle, elegant frames and these were some of my favorite of the day. They ride quite nice too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dekerf part II, Hunter, Signal, Black Cat, and the VRC Best in Show.

okay...almost done....loved the show, loved the people. There's nothing like having a bike problem.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Great pictures G! I read somewhere that Paul's Whippet wasn't eligible for best in show because he was there as an educator. I think the only award he had a shot at was the viewers choice....but I may be wrong.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

stan lee said:


> Great pictures G! I read somewhere that Paul's Whippet wasn't eligible for best in show because he was there as an educator. I think the only award he had a shot at was the viewers choice....but I may be wrong.


That would make sense. Good thing he won viewers choice!


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

It was a true pleasure to meet so many of our VRC family in Sac, thanks for coming out and supporting our small niche in the cycling industry.

See y'all in Denver!

rody


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Also stolen from FB. How does Tom look the same?!!


HIs secret is in the moustache.. don't cut it or his face will fall apart.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rody said:


> It was a true pleasure to meet so many of our VRC family in Sac, thanks for coming out and supporting our small niche in the cycling industry.
> 
> See y'all in Denver!
> 
> rody


I'm sure the Colorado contingent will be there in force. We may even need to host a local ride for you out of towners.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tburger said:


> These bad boys should be on display as I type... :thumbsup:
> 
> (Photo credit goes to halaburt. Thanks!)


oh man.. the 29er is killing me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rody said:


> It was a true pleasure to meet so many of our VRC family in Sac, thanks for coming out and supporting our small niche in the cycling industry.
> 
> See y'all in Denver!
> 
> rody


Rody, get meeting you and thank you so much for taking the time to chat with me. I love the cranks and hope you do well with your sale of them!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

check out Mendon's fat bike. It's everywhere! up on the NAHBS top banner...AND...to the right under the "Latest Mountain Bike Article".

Sheesh man, when are you getting it delivered to your house, C?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Does Chris Dekerf ever smile? I wanted to talk to him, but he looked pretty pissed off when i went by his booth. However, now every picture i've seen of him an Nahbs look exactly the same, and the same as I saw him...

His frames are very nice, though!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I chatted with him for a spell when I shot pics and he seemed cool to me, if perhaps a little low-key.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm frankly blown away that you lot haven't gone paesiht over the Gallus bike. The thing is just beautiful. 









It hits all the vintage themes, with decidedly modern twists. 









Thumbies, but 10 speed. Rigid, and not 29 or 26, but 650b. and Filletbrazed with a level top tube. Other than the various fat road bikes out there, this is my favorite bike of the show.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

~martini~ said:


> I'm frankly blown away that you lot haven't gone paesiht over the Gallus bike. The thing is just beautiful.
> 
> Thumbies, but 10 speed. Rigid, and not 29 or 26, but 650b. and Filletbrazed with a level top tube. Other than the various fat road bikes out there, this is my favorite bike of the show.


The subtlety of that bike is what makes it so cool.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

That was one of my favorites of the entire show!! I posted a picture earlier in this thread. I love the blend of old and new. If it hadn't been bolted down I would have thrown a leg over it and rode out of the hall.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

~martini~ said:


> I'm frankly blown away that you lot haven't gone paesiht over the Gallus bike. The thing is just beautiful. It hits all the vintage themes, with decidedly modern twists. Thumbies, but 10 speed. Rigid, and not 29 or 26, but 650b. and Filletbrazed with a level top tube. Other than the various fat road bikes out there, this is my favorite bike of the show.


I saw this bike at the Texas Custom Bicycle Show in Austin back in October. Really, really nice bike.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

classen said:


> The lovely Potts that won best titanium bike of the show


i'd vote for that, as most sexy bike of the last 5 years, at least.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

biutiful bikes


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bump!

check out last year to see what you may see this year. Have fun, y'all. Gonna miss a bunch of you that I usually see once a year.


----------

